# Broken toe



## gingersmom (Aug 25, 2014)

My 12 month old female Vizsla broke her rear 3rd toe. She limps a bit and runs on 3 legs but other than that she seems fine. She is sooooooo active - running/jumping/sliding - I'm worried about it healing. Has anyone experienced this? Is it okay to keep her active? Walking etc? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our dachshund got caught in some electronic cords years ago and pulled the corner of an xbox down on his foot and he broke 3 toes. They put a cast on it, which the little bugger ripped off 2 or 3 times. The last one he ripped off we didn't even bother to get replaced.

As I recall he was totally healed in 4-6 weeks and has never had problems with it since (he's almost 15 now!)


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Kenzie broke her toe, as I recall it was hard to keep her still. Try to rest if you can, no runs etc, short lead walks let it heal.


----------

